# ground chuck jerky



## countrykat (Sep 2, 2013)

_  I did a batch the other day and figured I would share._

_First pic is the dehydrator from TSM_

_












DSC_0001.JPG



 countrykat
 Sep 2, 2013





_
_Next pic is of the scales I used._

_












DSC_0002.JPG



 countrykat
 Sep 2, 2013





_
Next pic is my grinder size 22. Makes for quick work of pork or beef.













DSC_0003.JPG



__ countrykat
__ Sep 2, 2013






Next is the 46lb chuck.  It had a little more fat than I liked but I got it trimmed up pretty good.













DSC_0006.JPG



__ countrykat
__ Sep 2, 2013






Next is the chuck trimmed and ready to be ground.













DSC_0009.JPG



__ countrykat
__ Sep 2, 2013






Next is ground up in the tote.













DSC_0008.JPG



__ countrykat
__ Sep 2, 2013






I Forgot to take pictures of everything marinating but I'm sure you get it. I will post my recipe at the end.

Here is a pic of the stuffer and the jerky attachment.













DSC_0010.JPG



__ countrykat
__ Sep 2, 2013






Sorry, the background was a little busy so I couldn't get it focused.

Next is the dehydrator loaded up and ready.













DSC_0011.JPG



__ countrykat
__ Sep 2, 2013






This is the biggest batch I have ever done at one time. I ended up with 32lbs in the dehydrator. I normally do 10 lbs at a time so that's what this recipe is for.

1/3 cup of Dale's seasoning,  

1/4 oz of garlic salt,

1/4 oz of onion salt,

1/8 oz of black pepper,

1 cup of brown sugar,

1 1/2 tsp of cayenne,

1 tbs of mesquite smoke,

The brown sugar adds flavor and also binds the meat together when going through the stuffer.

Let it marinate 24 hours.

Fill the sausage stuffer or jerky cannon and fill your try one row at a time. As you can see in the picture the bottom rows have pepper flakes sprinkled on them, the top rows have pepper sprinkled on them. The middle rows have everglades seasoning on them. Everglades seasoning has a website. I buy mine in the 5 lb jug. I ended up with 3 1/2 gallon bags of jerky cut into 2 or 3" pieces.

I use the same amount if I do strips of round.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 3, 2013)

Looks great! That's quite the load of jerky!


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow that should last a little while! I didn't see that you used any Cure in the recipe. What temp are you dehydrating it at?


----------



## jmcrig (Sep 3, 2013)

Looks great. I didn't see where you used a cure for it?


----------



## disco (Sep 3, 2013)

With that amount of jerky, you will need help storing it. Allow me to volunteer to take care of some for you.

Disco


----------



## knucklehead (Sep 3, 2013)

Man! You are making me drool! Is Dales seasoning available at stores?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 3, 2013)

Jim, evening..... Looking good...  you will really like that dehydrator....   Jerky looks really good to me.....   I almost had to go to my polarized sunglasses when looking at the new shiny equipment.....   don't expect it to look like that for long.....     Come on back with taste test results for all of us..... pics too......

Dave


----------



## countrykat (Sep 4, 2013)

I typically don't use the cure in the jerky. It gets heated to 155 for about an hour and it's done. Never had a problem. Yes Dales is available in stores but I typically buy mine straight from their web site. I normally get the 4 gallons for $70 and free shipping. Normally lasts a year or 2. Taste was a little off on this one. At first I thought it was because it took so long to heat because of the amount in there, but when it was all said and done, the taste was off because I forgot to add the brown sugar. I got too worried about getting it all ground and into the dehydrator and forgot 1 ingredient.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for the update. I thought with the temp and shorter time was the reason for no cure. Looks fantastic!!!!


----------



## knucklehead (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks I will get some Dale' on line.


----------

